# Marine Aquariums > Nano Tanks >  Before i do anything else

## lost

Been doing a lot of reading on keepin marine fish and as soon as me filter comes i can get cracking but i am am still worried about the size of my tank ie is it big enough?i would sooner keep tropical than have loads of probs because the size of my tank any ideas guys thanks

----------


## Timo

Size mainly relates to what you keep i.e. you could not keep a large fish in a small tank. My nano is only about 60Ltrs and is fine. It currently just has some crabs snails and soft corals in it things like this are fine for nano tanks.

----------


## lost

Thinks mate that is what i am hoping to keep in it starfish shrimps tube worms  that kind of thing and just a few fish i am hoping my tank would be ok for mainly inverts

----------


## Gary R

a tank of 68L would be ok for inverts and pike fish and sea horse's but your water most be 100% and you would need good lighting.

i had a pair of sea horse's in my small nano tank, but just latly iv lost them  :Frown:  you can see them in the picture at the top of the forum

----------


## lost

Thank you for the advice guys, inverts it is :lol2:  with one or two :fishy: i will keep you informed of how i get on and some pics

----------


## Timo

I sold my seahorses Gary but i did find i needed to add a load of caulerpa to keep the NO3 down the filters just struggled keeping the load down.

I have a red starfish in my nano also lost, he goes all over.

----------

